# I think I see my package



## Derick (18/10/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/14)

Ah makes more sense now. Thought it was one of the hubs. So this is basically the pre-sorting facility stage


----------



## Derick (19/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Ah makes more sense now. Thought it was one of the hubs. So this is basically the pre-sorting facility stage


It's pretty much all of it - there was a while when things still came through, but very slowly - I think the Gauteng hub was the first one to stop completely (our package is actually there) and then the others laid down tools as well


----------



## CraftyZA (19/10/14)

Yeah, mine is also at pretoria hub. Lets wait and see. They said backlog is a week or 2...


----------



## Derick (19/10/14)

Our package has been there since mid August... so I somehow doubt we will get it in a week or two


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

sickening.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)

I have 5 among that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

I'm just wondering. Will all of that be sorted or stolen?
I don't want to raise alert but who is stopping anything from just walking out the door?
That is a picture that makes my stomach turn because we are so affected by the smallest thing and we trust so much in something we have no control over!
I am sorry fellow vapers for all the packages lost.
It is a dark day for tasty cloud blowers everywhere.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

That's just absolutely scaryyyyyyy!!!!!


----------

